# color orders



## tobias1722 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello everybody

I would like to edit the login message. *I* want the message to appear in a color (green). *I* do:


```
cd /etc 
ee motd
```

Then it opens a windows with the welcome message, *I* would like the message in another color. What's the code?


#tobias1722


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 3, 2012)

You need to learn about ANSI color codes. Google should produce a couple results on the subject.


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 3, 2012)

ee() does not have color. Nor does the system (n)vi().

vim, emacs, nano/pico are editors which support color.


----------

